

Apple, is USB allowed now? - mronge
https://medium.com/@mronge/apple-is-usb-allowed-now-8da959394e82

======
mronge
Building streaming video over wireless has been crazy hard. We are happy to
answer questions on that and our trials with USB.

------
babs474
It's fine if the rules change once in a while but apple should clearly and
fairly communicate that to everyone.

Now you have to be a part of some good ol boy club with access to the right
backchannels to develop software these days?

------
100k
Apple's inconsistency about what is and is not allowed in the App Store is one
of the most frustrating things about developing for their platform. They
should be clear and consistent. It's fine to expand the capabilities of the
platform (it seems silly that iOS apps can't use USB), but Apple needs to
announce when things that were disallowed are now OK.

------
frugalfirbolg
Do you have any concerns about doing the research and confirming the market
exists for this product and then getting 'Sherlocked'? Did you spend any time
evaluating other platforms such as Android? I understand from my own
experience how challenging that platform can be, just curious to see if you
looked into it as an alternative or hedge.

~~~
mronge
We didn't evaluate Android as we are long time Mac devs so we knew we could
work fastest on iOS and Mac.

We are somewhat concerned about getting sherlocked, but I have no idea what to
do about that other than push on!

------
poulsbohemian
Honest question because I don't know either Apple's stand on this or the
technical challenges you would have faced: Did you consider bluetooth?

------
duskwuff
Is this actually intended as a question, or as an advertisement for the
product?

~~~
mikhailt
Rant/opinion incoming because I honestly don't know all of the anti-trust
rules and such.

I see this as a serious question for Apple because it is entirely their fault
that they may have harmed this company from a lot of revenue if they were
allowed to use USB like Duet can. I'd suspect Duet wouldn't come out if this
company or others can use USB in the first place.

Seriously, while I love Apple, I actually want this company to file a lawsuit
against Apple for anti-competition violations. Apple is intentionally allowing
one company to succeed based on this sole feature while preventing others from
using the same feature.

And no, a legal wall garden or monopoly should not be allowed to favor one
company over the rest. It must be equal to everybody or they should be fined
severely and/or prevented from doing this again.

